# Distal Biceps Tendinitis/ Triceps Tendinitis



## graceroni13 (Jul 7, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone could help me with these two diagnoses? I was going to use 726.12 for the Biceps Tendinitis, but that code is in the shoulder section which is proximal.... the only one i can think of is 727.09 for both? Any suggestions?
Thank You!


----------



## Dhaneshmurali (Jul 8, 2014)

*bicipital tendinitis/tenosynovitis*

Hi,

                Yes, Distal portion of bicipital tendinitis/tenosynovitis is occuring  in elbow region, you can take 727.09 (Otherspecified , tenosynovitis) only.

                  Because of  Proximal portion of bicipital tendinitis/tenosynovitis is occuring in shoulder region, you can take 726.12 for shoulder/proximal  bicipital tendinitis only not for elbow/distal one.

Regards,
Dhanesh M


----------



## graceroni13 (Jul 8, 2014)

I would use the 727.09 for both Distal Biceps AND Triceps correct??? What about 726.30 for the Distal Biceps? One of the other coders i know suggested that
Thank you!


----------



## Dhaneshmurali (Jul 8, 2014)

*Enthesopathy vs tenosynovitis in elbow*

Enthesitis is inflammation of the tendon where it attaches into the bone. Tendonitis is inflammation of the tendon anywhere along its length, usually at a point of trauma or repetitive stress.

          Enthesopathy (726.30)  is unspecified type of disease of elbow, but tenosynovitis in distal biceps/triceps is specified type in elbow.

          As per index in ICD9CM, tenosynovitis in elbow is directly leading code 727.09 only and whatever the muscles (biceps or triceps) only concern is distal portion, so we can use 727.09 for both distal portions of tenosynovitis in elbow.

Regards,
Dhanesh M


----------



## graceroni13 (Jul 9, 2014)

Thank you so much for the help!!!


----------

